# Last Friday Night



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Found a few last Friday night in Santa Rosa Sound.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Dang. If u ever have 2 many let me know.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great haul.... Congrats!


----------



## bigtee (Jan 1, 2018)

Great job!!


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Had to double gig a couple that is why some show some bad wounds. I had a buddy with me that had never been before and had a few bad hits that I had to help him with. Couple of doormats spooked off while he was trying to get lined up on them or we would have had a couple more.


----------



## bigtee (Jan 1, 2018)

bowdiddly said:


> Had to double gig a couple that is why some show some bad wounds. I had a buddy with me that had never been before and had a few bad hits that I had to help him with. Couple of doormats spooked off while he was trying to get lined up on them or we would have had a couple more.


You win some you lose some. Nice work.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice to see people still post here. Great haul, congrats.


----------

